# Online courses?



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Has anyone ever decided to try an online course to get certified in some Horticulture area?
I must have too much time on my hands, but I've been browsing courses at https://www.hortcourses.com/default.aspx to see if there's anything that would allow me to get a firmer grasp on the finer details of lawn care and the science behind it.
Most courses I've seen are for Turf Management for groundskeepers, but has anyone seen or tried courses for lawns and grasses?

Dan in NH


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

I just came in here to post something similar, too funny. I just signed up for a course at Guelph University, online, for Turfgrass . They have a big Turfgrass Institute. Anyway it is tailored towards gold courses like you said, but the course is pretty basic in terms of learning grass types, soil nutrition, fertilization, etc.

You can work your way towards different certifications if you want as well.


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey, glad to hear it! I'll check out the courses there and see what looks interesting. I'm starting a new job at a local college and I'll have the same schedule as the students. Summers off! I'll have the time to invest in something like this.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing, will check them out.
I am also interested in doing online marketing course and learn more about such a topics like different SEO tools, slack email integration or numerous promotion methods.


----------

